# Great TV show...



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Since this is a forum for only the finest of music's I thought you should know there is a great show coming on the tv in a moment or so.........................................................

American Idol!!!!!! Yay!!!! Who's watching it? Come on be brave you can tell us 

My family and I watch it every year as it is one of the best "Comedy's" on tv! 
Gotta go it's on!


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

hawk said:


> Since this is a forum for only the finest of music's I thought you should know there is a great show coming on the tv in a moment or so.........................................................
> 
> American Idol!!!!!! Yay!!!! Who's watching it? Come on be brave you can tell us
> 
> ...


Sorry hawk, but even if the signal could get to NZ I still wouldn't watch it, guess I'm a snob


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Andante of course you are not a snob.
I understand that we each have our likes and dis-likes, our own tastes. This is what makes us individuals and adds to the rich textures of humanity...

Nevermind....I guess you are a snob


----------



## Rachovsky (Jan 5, 2008)

After 7 seasons of the same thing each and every year, what can I say....

Simon has gotten grumpier...
Paula has gotten weirder...
Randy has gotten fatter...
Ryan looks and acts exactly the same...

9/10 a woman wins.
9/10 they suck.

But of course I watch it, it's reality TV.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

Here it starts today. 

m lk SOOOOOO xited! <3 =)


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

opus67 said:


> Here it starts today.
> 
> m lk SOOOOOO xited! <3 =)


LOL ......


----------



## shsherm (Jan 24, 2008)

Many years ago, a show was aired which was a biography of Beethoven and the star was David McCallum. The show was excellent and I think it was shown on CBS in the US. The show was only on once and I don't know if any copy exists. This show was on long before VCRs or any other home recording device.


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

opus67 said:


> Here it starts today.
> 
> m lk SOOOOOO xited! <3 =)


HAHAHA... as a teenager who has good friends whom actually write like that, I find that veeerry amusing, Opus.

Alas, I do not watch American Idol. Considering that I haven't liked the CDs that the last 10 winners put out, I don't think that I'd like the losers very much.

Note to Hawk  : I am not being a classical snob here, as my musical loyalties will always remain with rock, blues, and folk; it's just that the AI winners don't put out very good music. Just ask Robert Christgau


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

I know this is nothing short of wishful thinking, but there should be a classical version of Idol.


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Alright BuddhaB,
Who is Robert Christgau??  
Are you sure you are not a closet AI fan  How do you know you do not like the CD's the last 10 winners put out (this is season 7 btw) unless you own them?  

The idea of a Classical Idol initially sounds great Rondo but I suspect it would end up being another reality "comedy" like many reality shows including AI.


----------



## Rondo (Jul 11, 2007)

hawk said:


> The idea of a Classical Idol initially sounds great Rondo but I suspect it would end up being another reality "comedy" like many reality shows including AI.


Eh...yeah...

And the fact that it would have the _inherent_ possibility of ruining or "watering-down" the classical music culture does nauseate me. However, it would make the statement that classical music belongs in the mainstream just as much as any other type of music.


----------



## opus67 (Jan 30, 2007)

CTP posted in another thread about a classical music reality show from the UK that was a complete failure. Also, there was news a few weeks ago, that there will be another reality show (again from the UK) which will see celebs try their hand at conducting. (I posted the link somewhere...will try to locate it) IIRC, the winner gets to conduct at the BBC Proms!


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

hawk said:


> Alright BuddhaB,
> Who is Robert Christgau??
> Are you sure you are not a closet AI fan How do you know you do not like the CD's the last 10 winners put out (this is season 7 btw) unless you own them?:rolleyes
> 
> The idea of a Classical Idol initially sounds great Rondo but I suspect it would end up being another reality "comedy" like many reality shows including AI.


Again, demonstrating my AI ignorance, the last 7 winners 

Robert Christgau is one of the greatest (in my opinion) rock/pop critics of all time (along with Greil Marcus). He has published fairly strong rants against Kelly Clarkson's and Chris Daughtry's music... I check them out on iTunes, and 30sec is plenty for me 

Also, many of my Idol-addict friend own them and are play them constantly 

And, I sincerely believe I am not a closet AI fan... although I have great respect for AI fans...


----------

